# Ego One CLR Coils



## BumbleBee (19/9/15)

Howzit folks 

I'm a bit confused with all the coil options out there, there are just too many options and variations to remember all the differences between them all. I'm creating this thread specifically for the *Joyetech Ego One* series of tanks.

I'm familiar with the Ego One Mega and the Nickel and Titanium coils that it came with in the Evic VT kit. I want to try the CLR coils to rebuild for my Mega. The vendor that I will be ordering from soon only has the 1.0 ohm CLR coil, how is this different from the 0.5 ohm CLR coil? Is it just the way it is coiled or is there a physical difference?

Also, which coils are compatible with which tanks? For example, can the Ego One Mini's kanthal coils be used in the Ego One Mega and visa versa?


----------



## Coco (19/9/15)

I only have the 0.5 CLRs  However, apart from the resistance, they should be exactly the same.

All the eGo One coils are compatible with all the tanks, i.e. eGo One, eGo One Mini, eGo One Mega. The only difference between the tanks are the juice capacity and size, the coils are exactly the same and interchangeable between devices. (They even work on the new eGrip with the right head)

EDIT: eGirp = eGrip

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (19/9/15)

I rewicked my CLR coil yesterday took like 2 mins. just gave it a quick dry burn on 15w and its vaping like the day i put it in


----------



## Ashley A (19/9/15)

Can you only rewick it or recoil too?

I'm assuming that if you can recoil it, then you should be able to make in any resistance you want. You can build a 0.5ohm coil in place of the 1ohm.


----------



## BumbleBee (19/9/15)

Ashley A said:


> Can you only rewick it or recoil too?
> 
> I'm assuming that if you can recoil it, then you should be able to make in any resistance you want. You can build a 0.5ohm coil in place of the 1ohm.


The CLR coils are fully rebuildable so I see no reason why you can't build a 0.5 or even 0.3 on the 1.0 coil, but I'm not sure if there is a physical difference between the two with regards to the airflow. For some reason I think the 1.0 CLR is for MTL so it will have a more restricted airflow.


----------



## BumbleBee (19/9/15)

Coco said:


> I only have the 0.5 CLRs  However, apart from the resistance, they should be exactly the same.
> 
> All the eGo One coils are compatible with all the tanks, i.e. eGo One, eGo One Mini, eGo One Mega. The only difference between the tanks are the juice capacity and size, the coils are exactly the same and interchangeable between devices. (They even work on the new eGrip with the right head)
> 
> EDIT: eGirp = eGrip


Thanks for that, good to know that all these coils will work on the whole Ego One range of tanks


----------



## Coco (19/9/15)

The CLR coils has adjustable airflow. You screw the little thinghy up & down to adjust the coil airflow, so there is no reason the 1.0's would not work on a 0.3 build.

EDIT: Since I only have 0.5's, I cannot be 100%, but I believe the 1.0's are exactly the same, just the supplied coil differs.


----------



## Crittilian23 (19/9/15)

Ashley A said:


> Can you only rewick it or recoil too?
> 
> I'm assuming that if you can recoil it, then you should be able to make in any resistance you want. You can build a 0.5ohm coil in place of the 1ohm.



you can rewick and recoil i just rewicked because the coil is still fine. go look on YouTube there is plenty of videos on how to do it


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo (19/9/15)

The bottom pin airholes differ in size between the different resistance coils, only real difference

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/9/15)

ElGuapoSupremo said:


> The bottom pin airholes differ in size between the different resistance coils, only real difference


Thanks bud, that's the confirmation I was looking for


----------



## Coco (19/9/15)

ElGuapoSupremo said:


> The bottom pin airholes differ in size between the different resistance coils, only real difference



Not sure we are speaking about the same thing. The CLR coils don't have the pinhead holes like the "normal" coils, rather they have a screw-able top that allows you to adjust the gap of the wick protruding. (Bottom picture on the Joyetech page shows the setup without the wick)

http://www.joyetech.com/product/clr-head-rebuildable/

Here is also a rebuild video -



The base would be the same, the top the same, etc.

(Sorry wanted to take a picture of it in action, however seem to have difficulty focussing the camera)


----------



## ElGuapoSupremo (20/9/15)

Compared a 1ohm CLR coil with a non-CLR Ni coil, with a buddy at work. The bottom pin airholes were different. Problem is, we did not compare CLR coils, as I now went to check on the web via google images. I might be wrong on the bottom airhole differences. Will investigate, because I'm struggling to find 1ohm CLR coils. If there's no difference in essence, the Ni or Ti coils would work for me too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (20/9/15)

been using these for a few months now. Kanthal builds on the ego one mini. Nickel builds on the ego one mega. Decent vape. Geared More towards a mouth to lung hitter. I'd go with the 0.5 ohm. you dont really need to rebuild them just dry burn and rewick and your good to go... 5 pack goes a really long way.

* edit * major difference between the commercial coils vs the CLR's is the commercials are Vertical coils. Vertical 1 ohms are better than the horizontal 1 ohms. O.5 ohms dont make a difference to me. vert or horizontal. 

Hate the Ti. Ni is okay. generally the ego 1 tank is not great. Good enough for starters. 

tip for rebuilding
I actually wedge the coiling tool in the clr head with the top screw holding it down and the coil still on the coiler while fixing the leads. Its actually as easy if not easier to build than the subtank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/9/15)

I did some digging. The airflow is more restricted on the 1.0 ohm CLR coil:



The 0.5 ohm definitely has more air through the bottom pin:



@Coco the cap that screws onto the top is "juice flow control" and basically allows more or less juice to flow to the wick. It simply allows for different thicknesses of wicking to be used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (20/9/15)

@BumbleBee well spotted

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Coco (20/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> @Coco the cap that screws onto the top is "juice flow control" and basically allows more or less juice to flow to the wick. It simply allows for different thicknesses of wicking to be used.



100%. Nice find there, I was trying to locate the same type of pictures, but couldn't. Mystery solved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MorneW (20/9/15)

Just to add, the CLR 1 Ohm does not have air holes in the connecting pin. The CLR 0.5 Ohm does. I have them both and it makes a difference even if only slightly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (20/9/15)

The pin on the 1 ohm commercial coil is interchangeable with the pin on the CLR, I just changed it and built a 1 ohm on the clr, it vapes pretty close to the vertical coil now.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## kelly22 (21/9/15)

Clr is a rebuildable as far as i know

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

